# Ibanez ARZ 8 string.



## jwade (Dec 31, 2014)

ARZIR28

The specs listed on Musicradar say it's a 27" scale, but the names makes me wonder if its actually 28".



> Black finish
> ARZ 5pc Mahogany/Walnut set-in neck (smooth heel)
> 24 frets
> 686mm/27 scale
> ...


----------



## asher (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonder if they upsized the body to compensate. I feel like it could dive like a mofo.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 31, 2014)

The headstock looks half as big as the body 

And I seriously doubt it will be 28 inches. Look at the SIX28FDBG or S5528LW, I'm sure the 8 is there for string count


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> The headstock looks half as big as the body
> 
> And I seriously doubt it will be 28 inches. Look at the SIX28FDBG or S5528LW, I'm sure the 8 is there for string count



Exactly. It got me excited when Ibanez announced the Iron Labels and the 7-strings had "27" in the name, making me think they'd be 27'' 7-strings.... but nope.


----------



## jwade (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah, that's too bad. They should overhaul their naming conventions. I'd really like to try one of these, my 7 string ARZ was super comfy to play, but it's hardware issues ruined the guitar for me. If the bridge on this one is higher quality, this could be a really fun guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 1, 2015)

So it leaked. I'm gonna get one for a test drive soon. Apparently it was in the works for quite a while, since they also had to figure out how to make it less head-heavy.


----------



## Torchenal (Jan 1, 2015)

Reduce the head size and ditch the TOM, please.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 1, 2015)

Torchenal said:


> Reduce the head size and ditch the TOM, please.



I can't remember seeing a fixed bridge LP without a TOM style bridge.

...this is where someone posts a pic of one, surely...


----------



## celticelk (Jan 1, 2015)

Torchenal said:


> Reduce the head size and ditch the TOM, please.



It's not an LP without a TOM. Given the non-TOM options for 8-strings already on the market (which is all of them), I think we can afford to have one with a TOM.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 1, 2015)

This actually has piqued my interest. I'd really like to try one out!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a paddle with strings


----------



## Torchenal (Jan 1, 2015)

But TOMs are nauseating.....

Plus, if you start playing the "it's not really a L.P. without X..." I'm sure some purist will be along shortly. 
I'm fully in support of trying to modernize it into a super Paul with Hotshot, Schaller, etc...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 1, 2015)

The more I look at that, the uglier I see it. :/


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 1, 2015)

Torchenal said:


> But TOMs are nauseating.....
> 
> Plus, if you start playing the "it's not really a L.P. without X..." I'm sure some purist will be along shortly.
> I'm fully in support of trying to modernize it into a super Paul with Hotshot, Schaller, etc...


This post is nauseating....
I'm pretty sure bridge choice is a personal preference.


----------



## jwade (Jan 1, 2015)

I prefer TOMs to any other bridge. I even bought an 8 string TOM bridge from Agile for a build.


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 1, 2015)

So long as it doesn't compromise balance (which it probably will) I love fat headstocks

Never cared for Fender until I saw a strat that had the 60's-70's jumbo style headstock

Might have to look into these...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2015)

XxJoshxX said:


> This post is nauseating....
> I'm pretty sure bridge choice is a personal preference.



Unless you're on SSO, then you HAVE to like low-profile hardtails.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems an unsuitable guitar for 8 strings, there are other Ibanez guitars that should get 8 sooner than this.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 2, 2015)

All companies should quit doing everything because some people are unhappy with every product they make.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 2, 2015)

WHERE 

IS 

MY 

RGD8?


----------



## Owen Cassidy (Jan 2, 2015)

This looks sick! Only worry is that it will weigh a ton...I'm curious the type of body wood and how thick it actually is.


----------



## Owen Cassidy (Jan 2, 2015)

Owen Cassidy said:


> This looks sick! Only worry is that it will weigh a ton...I'm curious the type of body wood and how thick it actually is.






Oh snap never mind it's mahagony... Dense stuff


----------



## superash (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know how I feel about an eight string ARZ.
Just looks a bit cumbersome and I'd rather see an eight string FR style guitar.
*crosses fingers and waits for NAMM*


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2015)

superash said:


> I don't know how I feel about an eight string ARZ.
> Just looks a bit cumbersome and I'd rather see an eight string FR style guitar.
> *crosses fingers and waits for NAMM*



Given that there's not yet a 7-string FR, and Ibanez offered a 7-string ARZ for several years before getting around to an 8, I'd advise you not to hold your breath.


----------

